# Water will NOT stay clean... help :( So stressed out about this!



## jsimt (May 12, 2012)

Hello, my name is Jenn. I'm brand new here so hello!

Okay now for my problem... its been consistent and Im giving up. I dont know what else to do  I have a 10 gallon tank with female guppies. My issue is green water. I have done absolutely everything I can possibly think of to clear this water and it doesnt stay clean. Its been like this for months. The water is foggy/green. Ive done water tests and everything is under the normal levels besides water hardness. The water is "very hard" but Im afraid if I try to change this it might cause more issues. Ive tried leaving the tank alone for a while to see if it clears up, changing the filter (which gets filthy within a week), products for algae, products to clear the water, ammonia fixer uppers, I've removed the substrate, I removed live plants but the fish started staying towards the top left corner so I added plants and they are acting normal again. I've done 50% water changes, 100% water changes and the water stays clear for about 2 days then its back to green/foggy/murky. I dont know what else do to... please help!


----------



## jsimt (May 12, 2012)

Oh, also, I've kept the light turned off, and feed very little... dont know what else do to :/ help


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Does it get window light?

Do you feed once a day, with a day off a week (works well here)?

If not, what is your water source, and have you tested it?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

even if its not in direct sunlight, if its in a room that gets bright sunlight then you will still get green-water. If you can, move it to a dim room. 
If that doesnt work and it still happens in the new room or with very reduced natural light, try the chemicals(after you move it to a darker room or reduce the natural light), if nothing still you need a UV sterilizer($60+). 
Id move the tank and do a heavy gravel vac water change for starters, rinse the filter media well(bio media gets rinsed in treated or filtered new water never tap) and repeat (25% water changes daily till it clears out)for a week.

Any little bit of algae in the gravel can restart an algae bloom.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

You might consider a UV sterilizer.


----------



## jsimt (May 12, 2012)

It is in a room with no direct sunlight. I have no substrate so it isnt from that...


Is the cheapest UV sterilizer 60 bucks? Is there a cheaper one? I think Im going to do a light block on it for a little while alongside 25% water changes...its driving me crazy


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

jsimt said:


> It is in a room with no direct sunlight. I have no substrate so it isnt from that...
> 
> 
> Is the cheapest UV sterilizer 60 bucks? Is there a cheaper one? I think Im going to do a light block on it for a little while alongside 25% water changes...its driving me crazy


The small Green Killing Machine is on sale at Petco for 39.99. It has good reviews.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

then your tap phosphates are super high, you should consider using filtered water. IMO as a business owner and avid hobbist a UV light on a 10g guppy tank isnt worth the investment, id consider upgrading tank sizes as well as a UV sterilizer. 

There are only 3 reasons for greenwater, algae in the gravel(the single cell small microscopic type),direct and indirect sunlight(the glass acts as a conductor of heat thus decreasing the dissolved o2 in the water column thus increasing temp) and variables in the water supply.

I do have UV lights on my tank but for other reasons then greenwater, I would check out menards (if you have one near you) they carry tetra brand UV lights for around 40 bucks.


----------

